# Dog Friendly Timeshares?



## tarahsu (Apr 17, 2017)

Anyone know of any dog friendly vacation units?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2017)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/pet-friendly-timeshares.html

Sadly resorts change policies for things like this fairly regularly...so you can also search via II and RCI and filter results based on pet friendly or not but be sure to contact the resort prior to reserving anything!


----------



## Panina (Apr 17, 2017)

Merriweather resort in Fort Lauderdale.  I know because Rci matched me and when I looked at their website saw it was pet friendly.  It said  they change a non refundable fee but didn't say how much.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 17, 2017)

I know at least some of the Westgate resorts allow dogs.


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 18, 2017)

Caribe Beach Resort on Sanibel Island, FL and Vacation Village at Parkway in Orlando both allow pets. I believe the Caribe charges an extra fee, maybe $75 for the week. Vacation Village at Parkway only allows dogs in one of their buildings so I expect you would have to make sure to check for availability in that building and get your request in right away.

Most resorts that do allow dogs have a restriction on size so if you have a larger dog you are probably out of luck.


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 19, 2017)

Grand Resort on Peak 7 in Breckinridge, CO but you must be an owner.


----------



## Berea1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Below is the Advanced Search engine at Interval International where you select all of your choices BEFORE you begin the search.  So only make the selections for pets, so choose     Match All Onsite and Match All Nearby but only check block for Pets Allowed.   Patrick


Getaways
Exchange
Travel
 Offers & Extras 
Benefits
Resort Directory
Community
Deals

*Advanced Search*


Interval International's Resort Directory contains information to help you plan your next vacation, including resort descriptions, photos and listings of amenities and activities on-site and nearby.

*Select Location:*

*Name or Code:*
Know the name or code of the resort you would like to visit? Simply type it in to continue, or if you are unsure, leave the fields empty.

Resort Name

Resort Code

*Choose Amenities:*
Match All Onsite/Nearby
Match Any Onsite Only
Air Conditioning (In Units) 
Babysitting Referral 
Bar/Cocktail Lounge 
Beach 
Bicycle Trails 
Boat Marina/Launching 
Car Rentals 
Casino Gambling 
Clubhouse 
Cooking Facilities (In Units) 
DVD or VCR (In Units) 
Day Spa 
Entertainment, Live 
 Exercise Room, Equipped 
Fireplace (In Units) 
Fishing 
Golf 
Grocery/Convenience Store 
Horseback Riding 
Lake 
Laundry Facilities 
Lock-Off 
Pets Allowed 
Playground 
Racquetball 
Restaurant 
 Sailing/Rentals 
Sauna or Steam Room 
Scuba Diving 
Skating, Ice 
Skiing, Cross Country 
Skiing, Downhill 
Swimming Pool, Indoors 
Swimming Pool, Outdoors 
Tennis 
Waterskiing 
Wheelchair Accessible 
Whirlpool Spa or Hot Tub 
Wireless Internet Access 
*Unit Type:*
Efficiency / Studio Unit
1-Bedroom Unit
2-Bedroom Unit
3-Bedroom Unit
4-Bedroom Unit


« Back to Search Results 







About Interval | Privacy and Cookie Policies | Legal Information | Customer Support | FAQs
Copyright© 2017 Interval International. All rights reserved.


----------



## Berea1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Interval International's Resort Directory contains information to help you plan your next vacation, including resort descriptions, photos and listings of amenities and activities on-site and nearby.

*Select Location:*



*Choose Amenities:*
Match All Onsite/Nearby
Match Any Onsite Only



Pets Allowed



 

Exchange
Travel
 Offers & Extras 
Benefits
Resort Directory
Community
Deals
Here are the sixteen units found within II  for Southeastern Florida that allow pets.   Click on the amenities site and it will show pets allowed.   Patrick


*Search Results*
* 
  16 matches found.  *
16 matches found.
  
*  Aloft Miami Dadeland  *
Miami, Florida
*AMX*
  Resort Details & Photos  
  
*  Amara Cay Resort  *
Islamorada, Florida
*AAM*
  Resort Details & Photos  
  
*  Belleair Beach Club  *
Belleair Beach, Florida
*BBU*
  Resort Details & Photos  
  
*  The Fountains at ChampionsGate  *
Davenport, Florida
*FCG*
  Resort Details & Photos  
  
*  Hawthorn Suites by Wyndham Naples  *
Naples, Florida
*HTW*
  Resort Details & Photos  
  
*  Historic Hollywood Beach Resort  *
Hollywood, Florida
*HOB*
  Resort Details & Photos  
  
*  Lido Beach Resort  *
Sarasota, Florida
*LIR*
  Resort Details & Photos  
  
*  Park Shore Resort  *
Naples, Florida
*PKE*
  Resort Details & Photos  
  
*  Residence Inn Delray Beach  *
Delray Beach, Florida
*RII*
  Resort Details & Photos  



*  Residence Inn Miami Beach Surfside  *
Surfside, Florida
*RIU*
  Resort Details & Photos  
  
*  Signum Las Palmas  *
Avon Park, Florida
*LSP*
  Resort Details & Photos  
  
*  Tuscana Resort Orlando by Aston  *
Champions Gate, Florida
*TUO*
  Resort Details & Photos  
  
*  Vacation Village at Bonaventure  *
Fort Lauderdale, Florida
*BON*




*VVB*
  Resort Details & Photos  



*  Westgate Lakes Resort and Spa  *
Orlando, Florida
*RYS*




  Resort Details & Photos  
  
*  Westgate Towers  *
Kissimmee, Florida
*WTO*




  Resort Details & Photos  
  
*  Westin Cape Coral Resort at Marina Village  *
Cape Coral, Florida
*TPM*




  Resort Details & Photos  
<< Back to Search Results


*Related Videos*



Florida, Orlando

About Interval | Privacy and Cookie Policies | Legal Information | Customer Support | FAQs
Copyright© 2017 Interval International. All rights reserved.


----------



## silentg (Apr 20, 2017)

The Pines at AspenEast- Baysie   Virginia 
Allows dogs


----------



## mrsstats (Apr 20, 2017)

Westgate in Vegas does allow dogs.


----------



## Berea1 (Apr 20, 2017)

When I do the Advanced Search option as to pets allowed for Las Vegas, here is what the search option shows:
*Search Results*
* 
  2 matches found.  *
2 matches found.
  
*  David Walley's Resort  *
Genoa, Nevada
*WAL*




  Resort Details & Photos  
  
*  Tahoe Summit Village  *
Stateline, Nevada
*TSV*
  Resort Details & Photos  
<< Back to Search Results







California and Nevada, Lake Tahoe
*R*
  

Copyright© 2017 Interval International. All rights reserved.


----------



## ibcnu (Apr 21, 2017)

Keep the updates coming.  We are also looking for pet-friendly accommodations along the east coast.  I noticed some in RCI don't advertise it (when using the pet friendly filter) so a list of unannounced pet friendly timeshares is extremely helpful.


----------



## vista9 (Apr 21, 2017)

Could you tell me the RCI Resort # for the Westgate in Vegas? I am having trouble finding the resort using the search feature in RCI.



mrsstats said:


> Westgate in Vegas does allow dogs.


----------



## davidvel (Apr 21, 2017)

This is also a good list for those allergic to dogs.


----------



## silentg (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes, this thread calls to mind a hotel stay at a Holiday  Inn. We traveled by car to Cape Cod from Central Florida, stopped for a night at a hotel. We had a nice room, the hotel was pet Friendly. We don't have a pet and we're told that certain rooms were for pet owners. On the return trip we stayed in the same hotel, but a different room, just a few doors down from the room we stayed previously. There was a man with his dog on the elevator, they got off on the same floor as us and went into the room we stayed in the previous week. So much for room set aside. Used  to request non smoking room and would smell smoke, they would remove ashtray and spray air freshener, thankfully more hotels are smoke free so we don't run into this very often. I happen to like dogs and cats but not on vacation.
Silentg


----------



## mrsstats (Apr 21, 2017)

vista9 said:


> Could you tell me the RCI Resort # for the Westgate in Vegas? I am having trouble finding the resort using the search feature in RCI.


Sorry don't below to RCI


----------



## JudiZ (Apr 22, 2017)

Vacation Village in the Berkshires in Hancock, Massachusetts. We love this resort; never brought a dog but nice to know we could.

According to their site:

_We know that pets are part of the family, but they must be announced prior to your arrival. If you plan to bring a pet, you must call the resort to pre-register and to ensure a pet friendly room is available. Please be advised that the Pet Friendly fee is $125/one bedroom and $250/two bedroom. If pets are found without prior approval there will be a $250.00 pet fee accessed to your account. Pets are not allowed in the common areas of the resort. We offer “Clean-Up” Pet Stations outside of each building and on the Pet Trail across from building 1._


----------



## zzcn69 (May 8, 2017)

Quarter House in New Orleans is dog friendly for small dogs.  A fee of $100 is charged for the week.


----------



## gmarine (May 8, 2017)

Westgate Las Vegas does not allow pets.


----------

